# Target shooting with 25mm steel



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

here i testet the accuracy of very strong bands and very big ammo!
i planend 10 shot, but my bands want only 9









4 shot went through the Black! the first was too deep because the ammo weight is 67g! 
I had to shoot a little higher









distanz: 7 meter

regards Tobias

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=aNLFR3hh10o


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Wow!!!
That is some serious power!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tobias, your videos areawesome!
I love that it looks like you're shooting in a dungeon and that you target shoot with those enormous 25mm steelies and that you take such a long time between shots. It's all great fun to watch for some reason.
Keep it up!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

M_J, I am glad that you like it!
Yes the Time between the Shots is long... I must meditate in front of a strong shot just so I meet








i have made some chrony test´s before, all shots are 80 Joule.

wath do you think about this video?
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fyxepvLgseM

Regards
Tobse


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i think your vids are great,i subscribed


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

They actually look like bullet impacts... powerfull stuff!


----------

